# January POTM Voting thread!



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

The pictures for January Photo of the month can be found HERE.


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 1, 2006)

where is the poll:scratch:


----------



## Corry (Feb 1, 2006)

Jeff Canes said:
			
		

> where is the poll:scratch:



I was still posting it...the actual post posts, and then you are taken to the poll options.


----------



## Johnboy2978 (Feb 1, 2006)

I think we needed about 3 votes this round.  What a great group of outstanding pics.  Good luck to all!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 1, 2006)

Johnboy2978 said:
			
		

> I think we needed about 3 votes this round. What a great group of outstanding pics. Good luck to all!


 
i agree, too many outstanding photos, it was a TOUGH decision...


----------



## Corry (Feb 12, 2006)

And the winner is "Where are you" by Joeri!


----------



## JTHphoto (Feb 13, 2006)

congrats joeri, very much deserved, you posted some outstanding images last month!! :thumbup:


----------



## Eric. (Feb 13, 2006)

Good Job Joeri, I think it's a tie though...


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 13, 2006)

Great job. While I was honored to be nominated I would have been really upset if this one had not won. Seriously I had a very non-manly moment when I veiwed, and thought about the emotion in this image. 

Congrats and seriously unbelievably moving picture:thumbup:


----------



## Corry (Feb 13, 2006)

Eric. said:
			
		

> Good Job Joeri, I think it's a tie though...



Yeah..I forgot to close the poll and someone else musta voted.  Same person woulda won though!


----------

